# I'll give it a try...



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I'll admit, I'm not exactly a great artist, like many others on this forum, but I do enjoy making my humble little doodles, and I need some practice... so if anyone would like, I would be willing to make a human version of their fish. Here's kind of a basic example. Don't expect super-duper amazingness though. Sorry about awful picture quality.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I would like a human Silver please he's a boy I think


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> he's a boy I think


Quickest way to tell is to look for little white dots (they kind of look like pimples) on the gill plate. Should be really easy to see even though the plate itself is white.

Happy Hobbit, OMG those are SQUEE!!!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Thanks Skye, I'm glad you like them! ^_^ Indigo, I'll get started on Morgan for you!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Oh, I almost forgot! Do you want him colored?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

yes I would like him colored please


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Here we are! Oh, dear I think this is sideways. Oh well... -_- Also, I'm really sorry about his neck because it looks a little strange. Thanks for letting me draw him!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Happyhobbit said:


> Here we are! Oh, dear I think this is sideways. Oh well... -_- Also, I'm really sorry about his neck because it looks a little strange. Thanks for letting me draw him!



Thank You its really cute I love it:-D it doesn't matter its on its side I can flip it.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Glad you liked it.


----------

